
Google now highlights search results directly on webpages - polm23
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/4/21280115/google-search-engine-yellow-highlight-featured-snippet-anchor-text
======
polm23
The Chrome feature is "Scroll to Text Fragment" and uses a magic fragment that
looks like this:

    
    
        http://example.com/#:~:text=illustrative%20examples
    

docs:

[https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096](https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096)

